# What PC specs for modern libraries like Ascend?



## Studio E (May 17, 2021)

I have two machines that do really well with most of my orchestral libraries and a ton of other things, but lately, I'm really noticing the struggle on the CPU with libraries like Ascend, or Omni when doing granular processing. Is anyone using a pc that doesn't sweat this kind of stuff? My main machine is pretty old for a PC now. My last build was probably 6-8 years ago. It's an i7 3820 with 64 gb ram.

Can anyone point me toward some known, great specs, but preferably ones that I can keep my DDR3 ram? I'd hate to have to replace all of that.


----------



## easyrider (May 17, 2021)

Didn't we do the upgrade path thing already in another thread you started?


----------



## RAdkins (May 17, 2021)

doing a quick google search:

The 4790k is the best that officially supports it, the 7700k is the best that has DDR3 motherboards (though it has to be DDR3L and isn't officially supported).

check to see what the latest cpu you can upgrade to for your motherboard.


----------



## easyrider (May 17, 2021)

RAdkins said:


> doing a quick google search:
> 
> The 4790k is the best that officially supports it, the 7700k is the best that has DDR3 motherboards (though it has to be DDR3L and isn't officially supported).
> 
> check to see what the latest cpu you can upgrade to for your motherboard.


Already discussed here






__





Tell me about my CPUs, should I upgrade? Win 10 PC


Ok, so I've been rebuilding my machine for almost 15 years now. It was originally a purpose-built DAW and I can't remember which company, but it was indeed "professionally" built for audio originally. At some point, when everything was going 64 bit, I changed the MB and processor to an ASUS...




vi-control.net


----------

